# Need Help? Have truck w/ Plow in NJ



## JerseyShorePlow (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 that I am having a plow put on. (7'-6" Snow Dogg) Mostly for my own use, but being as I've made this investment, I'd like to try and make some money as well. I'm in Point Pleasant, N.J. and if anyone local is looking for help, let me know and I'd be glad to work. I have my own business and can make myself available when needed. Oh, I haven't plowed in 20+ years but am very meticulous and will catch on again quick! Thanks, Ken. email me at: [email protected]


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Talk to Tim from T&J Landscaping, he is located in Jackson, good guy to work for, he always post on the weather thread for new jersey.


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.tandjlandscape.com/snow-removal.html Here is link for you to get in touch with him.


----------

